# Some website do not open in IE , Why?



## Katha (Sep 27, 2013)

There are some website do not open in IE properly. When we design website, we check its configuration with every browser, but when we check it with IE its not proper why so? Designing wise & alignment wise there is always error.
So what is the solution for this? 

Please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What version of IE are you using?

What doesn't seem to work correctly?

Have you tried to reset IE?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving thread to Web Design forum.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

IE has had a lot of issues with the web design community for as long as I can remember. Are you having a few issues with all your site with ie or is it on a site by site basis that you are having problems?


----------

